# American TV in Dubai?



## carlo76 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just transferred here in Dubai and I'm looking for American TV. Any suggestion would help. Thanks!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

simple research yields good results.

OSN - Orbit Showtime Network

there may be 1 or 2 other carriers, not sure.. 

just look through their programming guide.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I have Du Cable TV and they offer a package aimed at Westerners like us..Alot of American/English speaking channels...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Showtime is mostly American.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

i find Du to have good American Programing, but it is a couple years delayed, Most of the series i watched back home were on American tv 2 years ago


----------



## carlo76 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys! I kinda checked out Du also, but like bigbang said not all the shows are updated...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just watch hulu. Hook your computer up (make sure you bring or buy a computer that has video out or hdmi connection) If you can not figure out how to watch hulu, then pm someone who will explain it.  Most shows can be found there in the last 4 or 5 episodes that have been shown.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

carlo76 said:


> Just transferred here in Dubai and I'm looking for American TV. Any suggestion would help. Thanks!


My mother-in-law (Texan) said she was only too glad to get away from American TV and get some decent programmes - Sorry she said 'programs'.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> My mother-in-law (Texan) said she was only too glad to get away from American TV and get some decent programmes - Sorry she said 'programs'.


If she said programs, she aint Texan


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If she said programs, she aint Texan


She left there in about 1942


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Two years behind??? What programs are you watching?? I have Du and Showtime Orbit Network stations. Programs are only a few months behind. Some popular programs that just finished showing of the current season are: Desperate Housewives, Greys Anatomy, CSI, Big Love, How I met your Mother, Two and A Half Men, Smallville, Friday Night Lights, Till Death & Hero's. These programs play on American Plus or MBC4

Enjoy!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Great advice on Hulu there, wasn't sure if Hulu would work but thats reassuring, thx!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It works, but you have to do a work around :juggle:


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Other options:

TV Shows: Grey's Anatomy, Prison break, Lost, 24, Desperate Housewives, Family guy, Heroes, House, Smallville

Torrent networks

or, I watch live sports (at weird times) through my Slingbox I have stationed at my folk's place: Slingbox.com - Watch Your TV Anywhere with a Slingbox


----------



## snowpile (May 5, 2009)

*placeshifting*



carlo76 said:


> Just transferred here in Dubai and I'm looking for American TV. Any suggestion would help. Thanks!


You also have the placeshifting option to get your tv directly from the US.
I've been using a2btv for a few months now. They basically hook you up to a cable receiver in california and send the pictures through the internet.

I took their DVR service as i didn't have use for HD at that time.
I've been quite happy with the service so far.

Hope it helps.

Cheers


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just watch hulu. Hook your computer up (make sure you bring or buy a computer that has video out or hdmi connection) If you can not figure out how to watch hulu, then pm someone who will explain it.  Most shows can be found there in the last 4 or 5 episodes that have been shown.


You can use HULU in Dubai? Whenever I tried it in Egypt, it would say "programming not available in your area" or something like that.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been doing the torrents download thang for a few months ... it has been wonderful ... til this past week where dl'ing the most current episodes ... painful.

Anybody else see this problem? If someone could PM me as to how to make Hulu / Netflix work .. I woudl be grateful


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I think Showtime / Orbit is a few seasons behind ... but that's just me ...



Jason G said:


> Two years behind??? What programs are you watching?? I have Du and Showtime Orbit Network stations. Programs are only a few months behind. Some popular programs that just finished showing of the current season are: Desperate Housewives, Greys Anatomy, CSI, Big Love, How I met your Mother, Two and A Half Men, Smallville, Friday Night Lights, Till Death & Hero's. These programs play on American Plus or MBC4
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack this thread ... anyone here from the West Coast?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

justlooking said:


> You can use HULU in Dubai? Whenever I tried it in Egypt, it would say "programming not available in your area" or something like that.



If you cant figure out how, pm someone who will explain it


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought a slingbox before I left and kept my DirecTV and internet going in my house. I just arrived last week and yesterday at a friends apartment we watched our Miami Hurricanes beat Clemson live and in HD. I was also able to record the Alabama v Florida and Oregon V Stanford games to watch later. The only problem I have is my hotel doesn't have enough bandwidth, that will be solved when I get a place. After watching the slingbox over my friend's Du internet connection I am extremely happy I went with the slingbox. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does slingbox work with directtv and the likes? or has to go thru cable?

To get upgraded internet is a HUGE pain but its the same pain to upgrade my cable and that still isnt going to get me sports or things I actually would enjoy watching and I do have 400 days left...


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Does slingbox work with directtv and the likes? or has to go thru cable?
> 
> To get upgraded internet is a HUGE pain but its the same pain to upgrade my cable and that still isnt going to get me sports or things I actually would enjoy watching and I do have 400 days left...


I was over at my friends apartment in Motor City on Saturday night, he has 24mb broadband from Du. He had been watching the sports via ESPN360 since he's been here (18 months), I asked him to allow me to log into my slingbox (which is connected to my DirecTV, but it will work with cable) to see what he thought. To say he was blown away is an understatement, once he saw the HD quality of the slingbox and that we had TV live and direct from home he has placed an order for a slingbox which he will have his Son install. I can't wait until I find a place to live so that I can enjoy what sling can do.

By the way anyone care to comment on living in Motor City v. Mirdriff?? I am going to take a look at places in both locations in the next day or two. Any comments are welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------

